#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Add voice in presentation

## Navi_G

Dear Experts,

How add voice in presentation and sounds.....

Thanks
Navi_G

----------


## alansidman

https://www.google.com/search?q=add+...hrome&ie=UTF-8

----------


## asherryan

Hello Dear,

The basic functions of PowerPoint are pretty easy to use, but it has many features that can really take your presentation to a new level. The ability to supplement a presentation with voice-over or other audio is one such function.

The basic steps is as follows:
1. Have the Right Equipment
2. Create a New Folder and Presentation File
3. ‘Record Narration’ tool
4. Set Sound Levels and Properties
5. Recording 

I hope this is helpful for you.

----------

